# Back yard range pics



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm about to start building a range so to say in my back yard. What I'm thinking of is something about 8 feet wide with a large rubber back stop, will be using horse stall mats for this. I'm thinking of concreting two 4x4 post 8 feet apart, hang rubber mat then hang a bag target on one side and my glendel Buck positioned on the other, all in front of the back stop. I would then have a small roof over it to help keep the targets out of the weather. I'm looking for some pics of something similar some of you have built for other ideas.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

No one has pics of their back yard builds ?


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

I just throw my 3D targets out on the yard and go shoot. I know I've seen several folks on here with some really serious backyard ranges...they look great.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

seen a few pics around here. search for covered target


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

J-Dubyah said:


> I just throw my 3D targets out on the yard and go shoot. I know I've seen several folks on here with some really serious backyard ranges...they look great.


Yeah, I recall seeing them on here in the past but can't locate the thread. Was wanting to check them out again for possible ideas before I build mine. Got a pretty good idea what I want to build but looking at others first never hurts. Tired of taking all my targets in and out of the shed so it's time to build


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

Post are in the ground. Letting concrete cure.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Here you go. Pic of my old set up.


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

hooiserarcher said:


> Here you go. Pic of my old set up.


Nice


What's that behind the deer. A big target or something?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

A big block style target


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I make portable wooden stands for my 3D targets, that way I don't have to pound stakes.... I keep my targets in a 10x12 so they don't rot in the sun, plus I can move them around to different angles and distances so I don't memorize the terrain too much... helps with judging.


----------



## Hwthunter (Oct 13, 2010)

let's see some more!!!


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

I can shoot up to 40yds.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

The box targets stay out year round. I try to keep the foam targets covered when not being used but that is a pain.


----------



## Hunter351 (Jan 15, 2014)

thirdhandman said:


> View attachment 1911412
> View attachment 1911414
> The box targets stay out year round. I try to keep the foam targets covered when not being used but that is a pain.


 Very Cool!


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

Almost finished. Get the rest of the targets up and wood stained. Pic makes it look out of level, but I assure, all is level and plum.. Lol. Can get 35 yards out of it so not bad.


----------



## kevin39208 (Sep 22, 2006)

Subscribed


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

lookin good dabo


----------



## wwflake (Oct 15, 2012)

thirdhandman said:


> View attachment 1911412
> View attachment 1911414
> The box targets stay out year round. I try to keep the foam targets covered when not being used but that is a pain.


Oh my!!!!! Do you have a room for rent?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Have a couple neighbors that just pitch a tent.LOL Those are targets that were beat up real bad at some of the local clubs. I just bought them cheap,repaired them with 3d country foam, and re painted them.


----------



## wwflake (Oct 15, 2012)

thirdhandman said:


> Have a couple neighbors that just pitch a tent.LOL Those are targets that were beat up real bad at some of the local clubs. I just bought them cheap,repaired them with 3d country foam, and re painted them.


I can tell that you put a lot of work into it. Incredible range!!!


----------



## whiskeyonsunday (Aug 24, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> View attachment 1911412
> View attachment 1911414
> The box targets stay out year round. I try to keep the foam targets covered when not being used but that is a pain.


so this is what heaven looks like...who would have guessed.


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

thirdhandman said:


> View attachment 1911412
> View attachment 1911414
> The box targets stay out year round. I try to keep the foam targets covered when not being used but that is a pain.


Awesome


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

silhouette13 said:


> lookin good dabo


Thx man. Little more to do and lay some gravel around front and should be jam up. Wanted something to keep the targets out of the weather and to leave them hanging during the year. Believe this will work.


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

hooiserarcher said:


> Here you go. Pic of my old set up.


You've shot the crisp out of that deer...


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> View attachment 1911412
> View attachment 1911414
> The box targets stay out year round. I try to keep the foam targets covered when not being used but that is a pain.


What a great backyard!!! Great job


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

thirdhandman said:


> View attachment 1911412
> View attachment 1911414
> The box targets stay out year round. I try to keep the foam targets covered when not being used but that is a pain.


You win!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

thirdhandman said:


> View attachment 1911412
> View attachment 1911414
> The box targets stay out year round. I try to keep the foam targets covered when not being used but that is a pain.


looks like I need to go see Jim this weekend :wink:


----------



## tjd60449 (Jun 30, 2012)

thirdhandman said:


> View attachment 1911412
> View attachment 1911414
> The box targets stay out year round. I try to keep the foam targets covered when not being used but that is a pain.


Is that a Boar with horns.? That's a new species...


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

tjd60449 said:


> Is that a Boar with horns.? That's a new species...


That's awesome! 😄


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

KenMorse said:


> You've shot the crisp out of that deer...


I do shoot all the time but am disappointed in how that glendel held up.


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

This is my first post on AT.
Got tired of tromping through the mud. The wife REALLY got tired of it in the house. Added a gravel pathway.
It goes out to 50 yards and is lighted for night shooting.


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

tote said:


> This is my first post on AT.
> Got tired of tromping through the mud. The wife REALLY got tired of it in the house. Added a gravel pathway.
> It goes out to 50 yards and is lighted for night shooting.
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## Swarkydeerman (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah
Im not as fancy
Sone of us is poor folk!
Here
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2215110


----------



## EBinCA (May 9, 2012)

tote said:


> This is my first post on AT.
> Got tired of tromping through the mud. The wife REALLY got tired of it in the house. Added a gravel pathway.
> It goes out to 50 yards and is lighted for night shooting.
> 
> ...


Come on Tote...open it for business we need a sleepover


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice Tote


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

Swarkydeerman said:


> Yeah
> Im not as fancy
> Sone of us is poor folk!
> Here
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2215110



Hey, they're up and you're shooting. All that matters


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice Job Tote!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Swarkydeerman said:


> Yeah
> Im not as fancy
> Sone of us is poor folk!
> Here
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2215110


nothing wrong with that setup!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

tote said:


> This is my first post on AT.
> Got tired of tromping through the mud. The wife REALLY got tired of it in the house. Added a gravel pathway.
> It goes out to 50 yards and is lighted for night shooting.
> 
> ...


Nice setup! it adds nicely to the back yard


----------



## diamondarcher24 (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks good!
Lots of targets too


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

Tote,

Nice work! Glad to see your commitment to shooting! 
P.S.
Wife is right, just shoot


----------



## G-Whiz (Mar 18, 2014)

tote said:


> This is my first post on AT.
> Got tired of tromping through the mud. The wife REALLY got tired of it in the house. Added a gravel pathway.
> It goes out to 50 yards and is lighted for night shooting.
> 
> ...


What's up Brotha? I'm here too (one year later)!




EBinCA said:


> Come on Tote...open it for business we need a sleepover


My application for membership was granted last week! Party as Tote's place....


----------



## ConnecticutJohn (Oct 9, 2012)

This is awesome! You did a great job!


----------



## ConnecticutJohn (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice set up! Looks like you are all set!


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

thirdhandman said:


> View attachment 1911412
> View attachment 1911414
> The box targets stay out year round. I try to keep the foam targets covered when not being used but that is a pain.


I just bought a house with a huge yard and this is exactly what im planning on doing back there. I also want to make a "runner" target. The only thing is I need to build the wife a gazebo in the front so she leaves me alone in the back


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Tony: That sounds like a great deal!!!!! Keep us posted with pictures.


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

Dabo72 said:


> Almost finished. Get the rest of the targets up and wood stained. Pic makes it look out of level, but I assure, all is level and plum.. Lol. Can get 35 yards out of it so not bad.


Have you ever shot through the bag and stuck your arrow into plywood?


----------



## BaMBaM_77 (Oct 21, 2013)

i have yet to have shot through my third hand bag


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

KenMorse said:


> Have you ever shot through the bag and stuck your arrow into plywood?


Only a couple ways for this to happen. When you start to see arrows penetrating better than half way it is time to turn the bag around and shoot the clothing back to front. If there is a void in the packing would be the only other way. Leave the target hang free so it has a little give makes it work better also.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

thirdhandman said:


> View attachment 1911412
> View attachment 1911414
> The box targets stay out year round. I try to keep the foam targets covered when not being used but that is a pain.


I found the answer to covering the targets. First I got the archery tarp for the box targets as they face the sun. Once I got them I found it was cheaper to order by the dozen. Got enough for the herd.


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

Love that range every time I see it.



thirdhandman said:


> I found the answer to covering the targets. First I got the archery tarp for the box targets as they face the sun. Once I got them I found it was cheaper to order by the dozen. Got enough for the herd.
> View attachment 2030397
> View attachment 2030398


----------



## Paul_J (Jul 16, 2013)

Space is limited so I only have 25 yards but it's better than nothing.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

PJ: Don't think I'd like to be the neighbor at one o'clock of your target. Looks pretty dangerous to me. Love the pool.


----------



## Paul_J (Jul 16, 2013)

thirdhandman said:


> PJ: Don't think I'd like to be the neighbor at one o'clock of your target. Looks pretty dangerous to me. Love the pool.


The picture's deceptive it's not as bad as it looks. Besides, Nick (the owner) would probably be the one to shoot his own house! :wink: He operates a nano brewery out of his house, I have a range. It's a beautiful quid pro quo arrangement.

As for the pool Thanks, I need a floating alligator target....


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I just sold 2






I repaired the killzone and painted both. $225 each


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

http://dmtargets.com/archery-targets/alligator-3d-archery-target

Alligator targets are pricey brand new :mg:



thirdhandman said:


> I just sold 2
> View attachment 2030688
> I repaired the killzone and painted both. $225 each


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

thirdhandman said:


> PJ: Don't think I'd like to be the neighbor at one o'clock of your target. Looks pretty dangerous to me. Love the pool.


Exactly! It's amazing the number of people who think that they're too good a shot...accidents do happen or equipment does fail.


----------



## BaMBaM_77 (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh and when stuffing a third hand target do not use heavy denim. Makes the arrows very hard to pull out. Maybe some day I will have nothing better to do and pull the denim out. Lmao


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

The more pointed the field point the deeper it will penetrate. If you can find some round nosed field points, they will not penetrate as deep and pull out much easier.


----------



## BaMBaM_77 (Oct 21, 2013)

I am sure the stuffing will need fluffing soon. It will be a good time to pull them out. This is my first bag target and I have been very pleased. I am sure you have gotten a few sales from word of mouth.


----------



## ArcherOutlet (Sep 17, 2014)

I have seen some creative set ups over the years. Unfortunately, where I live, I don't have the room to have my own.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

ArcherOutlet said:


> I have seen some creative set ups over the years. Unfortunately, where I live, I don't have the room to have my own.


ArcherOutlet: The only difference between a 50 yard shot and a 5 yard shot is a different pin and lots of walking. The form, draw , anchor and release are the same. When I shot competition "25 years ago" we used the rag bag to warm up in the motel room. It isn't necessary to have 50 yards to practice.:wink:


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's my bow hanger station and in the back ground you can see the 2 wood posts to hang the bag between every ten yards from 20-50







last picture I'm working on the carpet target


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Ruthut: Ya got good form. For being so young as shown in the pictures, I'm surprised you can spell and type so well.:jksign:


----------



## mibowhunter2094 (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2304719


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Impressive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PyrateLV (Jul 16, 2014)

Converting my sideyard into an Archery Range/Garden. Only have 50 feet to shoot in, but its better than nothing.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Pirate: That is making the most of what you have. The only difference between 50' and 50 yards is a different pin and a lot of walking. Using them single spot targets is going to damage a lot of arrows. lol
Be safe.:thumbs_up


----------



## PyrateLV (Jul 16, 2014)

thirdhandman said:


> Using them single spot targets is going to damage a lot of arrows. lol
> Be safe.:thumbs_up


I only shoot 3 at a time, then retrieve.
I also alternate targets and play things like tic-tac-toe as to not chew a single spot too quick
Havent damaged an arrow yet


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks good!!! Enjoy.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Added the delta mckenzie lethal impact buck to my range at work today. Bought at dicks for $149. It came with weird red eyes and a black vital area insert. I didnt like the look of it so i matched paint and painted the insert as well as redid the eyes and nose. Put about 200 arrows (field tips) in it so far and the holes close up great. Mainly the only negative reviews i read about it is the antlers fall out easy. They are not the best design but they have not fallen off yet. Legs are plastic so dont shoot them. Overall a great sized target that i feel will last a great while. So if any of you were on the fence about this target i hope this helped you out a little.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

$150 for a target isn't chump change. If you take a tarp and keep it covered when not in use it will give you a lot more service.:secret: Hope this helps


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Ya for sure i painted with exterior latex and its stored in the shed when not in use. Guess i was just comparing the $150 to some of the more expensive ones out there and beats the heck out of shooting at dots on a target all day.


----------



## PyrateLV (Jul 16, 2014)

Blacktailbustr said:


> Added the delta mckenzie lethal impact buck to my range at work today. Bought at dicks for $149. It came with weird red eyes and a black vital area insert. I didnt like the look of it so i matched paint and painted the insert as well as redid the eyes and nose. Put about 200 arrows (field tips) in it so far and the holes close up great. Mainly the only negative reviews i read about it is the antlers fall out easy. They are not the best design but they have not fallen off yet. Legs are plastic so dont shoot them. Overall a great sized target that i feel will last a great while. So if any of you were on the fence about this target i hope this helped you out a little.
> View attachment 2057291


Ah Damn it. I just happen to have a Dicks CC too


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

rickyherbold said:


> View attachment 1910081
> 
> I can shoot up to 40yds.


Let me tell you a true story that happened to a friend and co-worker, fellow archer. He had a similar set up to yours in his back yard. One evening he had been making some adjustments to his release, and was out shooting a few test arrows. He drew his bow back, as he always did (and MANY others do as well), by holding it a little high and coming down as he draws. I personally do not draw that way and this story is a good reason why not.

Only about 4-5" into his draw, the release let go. By now it was getting dusk. still could easily see the target, but didn't see the arrow. He knew it had only lobbed a short distance and heard a slight "tink" sound. Assuming it had gone over HIS block wall and into the neighbors yard and his the neighbors wall. He climbed up the wall and looked over, but the setting sun and the neighbors un-mowed grass made it impossible to see it, so he decided he would go over to his neighbor the next morning and tell him and have a look.

While sitting at dinner that evening, his doorbell rang. Opening the door he was facing a police officer, HOLDING HIS ARROW". My friends heart sank when he saw it. The officer asked to speak with his teen aged son. My friend said that HE was who he needed to talk to, but the officer insisted on speaking to the teen. My friend quickly said it was his arrow, not his sons.
The cop then asked if he knew where he found it, and my friend said, "probably next door". No, the officer said, it was FOUR houses down, sticking in the armoire in the second story bedroom of that house, after penetrating a double pane window.

SO of course my friend did the ONLY thing he could do, and told the officer, he would pay for ANYTHING they asked him to pay for, with humble and sincere apologies. He explained how it happened and said NEVER again.

Seeing your picture, and that nice 2 story home behind, brought back memories.

Be careful! Had someone been walking in front of that arrow when it came through, it would have been a totally different outcome. I was an air traffic controller, and he was a second level manager. He would have been charged and convicted of a felony, and most likely done jail time AND lost his career and retirement. I had a 20yd back yard range at the time, but stopped shooting there after that.

I now live in the country, and the closest house is 150yds away, but I will not shoot at a target that is even close to being inline with one of the houses. Life is too short to spend it in jail for something like that.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow: I got one that could have just as bad. I shoot at times from my drive way into the garage. Had a guy come over that was way over bowed. He drew to the stars then came down once. I told him to either draw straight on target or not to shoot. He gave it the typical male ego bs. My neighbor walked up and I guess Ken thought he would impress him. He told Larry it was a 75 pound bow. He drew for the stars and touched the trigger. Sent the arrow down the driveway and threw my brand new family room wall.
He paid to fix the wall and hasn't been on the property in ten years.


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Yea it's amazing how powerful these little sticks are.

Everytime I watch a movie of the old mid evil times, wars where the rows and rows of archers pull back and shoot for the stars where you see hundreds of arrows flying your way, it sends chills up my back. I think I would rather take my chances on a bullet. At least you don't see it coming at you.


----------



## brushmaster82 (Jul 3, 2014)

i will be making a target house to keep my targets out of the weather and also have straw bale backstop for my brothers wh ojust cant shoot straight.


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

That is really nice...



mibowhunter2094 said:


> View attachment 2056610
> View attachment 2056611
> View attachment 2056612
> View attachment 2056613
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2304719


----------



## mibowhunter2094 (Sep 8, 2008)

KenMorse said:


> That is really nice...


Thanks! I like it.


----------



## Strider1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I shoot over brick so I don't wear a groove in the lawn. It is 40 yards and I shoot from undercover, protected from the wind and rain if i choose to shoot in the rain
I leave my stuff on the deck during the day and when ever I get 5 minutes I shoot a round
Other then when the pool is in use I shoot
An arrow missing the back stop can not get away. There is a couple of hundred feet of lawn back there plus 5 inline trees that an arrow would have to get through and then nothing but a large corn field after that


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

If we are talking about shooting near houses stories, I can tell you about a Guy that had a back yard setup similar to the previously posted pic with a house in the background. 
The House was about 70 yards past his backstop. His friends told him it was a bad idea several time but, he thought otherwise..... till the inevitable happened and he lobbed one high. 
This time though he wasnt lucky and it did hit someone. Didn't kill em but, did hurt em and he did face a LONG and expensive legal battle. 
No joke. 
I would not recommend anyone shooting a bow in the direction of any house. I was out tonight shooting at 100 yards and my arrows were still putting a hurting into foam; imagine they would still have plenty of energy to do some damage. 


On a lighter note though, I would love to see more backyard ranges.


----------

